# Locking the trunk



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

swchang said:


> "Disable disarming by key," as in the setting whereby you disable the ability to disarm the alarm by a key. You can only do it with the remote. That's what I meant.
> 
> Yeah, I know about the valet thing and being able to open even a locked trunk with the remote. I was just wondering if the alarm would sound if you did that when you open a locked trunk with the remote when the setting "disable disarming by key" is enabled, like gfeiner said it would. That's all.


Got it :thumbup:

And don't know the answer  However, I'd be real surprised if the alarm did go off with a remote pop of the trunk under these circumstances.


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

Here's a thread from e46fanactics about a guy who had the lock punched on his 330 and the alarm didn't go off because it was set to disable by both key and remote.

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=158346

The problem with the OEM alarm is that it can't tell if the door lock was opened with a key or forced opened/punched/popped with a screw driver.


----------

